# Plug Gap...



## teamfairlady (Feb 8, 2010)

What's everyone usually gapping their plugs @? And what plugs are everyone using? Turbo models please, thanks! :newbie:


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I believe specs call for 0.039 to 0.044". So 0.041" is good. Check your Haynes manual, I'm not going to get up and look at mine for you. And only use regular NGK plugs. Anything else is a waste of money and won't last as long. Yes. That includes platinum tipped plugs.


----------



## teamfairlady (Feb 8, 2010)

I use NGK iridiums in my SRT-4 & gap them @ .30, but it's boostn' high 20's on PSI; so .35 should be good right?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Is your 300ZX modified? Are you running high amounts of boost in it?


----------



## teamfairlady (Feb 8, 2010)

Nah, just bought her & she's completely stock! I've noticed in all my turbo cars (modified or stock) you can never go by what factory gap says cause someone's always found the "magic gap" where it runs better


----------

